# upright Maytag



## rodue (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a 5/8 scale upright Maytag. Maytag made the upright in 1915 and made for several years. The cyclinder is cast aluminum  and then has  a castiron sleve and piston with an 1-1/4 in bore. It can be seen running on YouTube under "roduebases engines'


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice looking engine. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rodue (Oct 26, 2015)

Herbiev said:


> Very nice looking engine. Thanks for sharing


 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av0HFhWbTis[/ame]


----------

